# NETech(284) advice



## Donaill (8 Feb 2005)

Heres is the short and sweet of it.  Tech 10 years exp.  Out of tech work for 1 year. Spoke with recruiter during my interview.. He believes that I will not qualify as skilled because I have been out of the field for a year. I may have to go for tech training. The advantage, I suppose, is that I would be bringing that experience to teh course and my academic side is still quite strong.

 Just curious if anyone has seen this happen to others that have joined?

 I also took a look at ATIS Tech (226)... Impressive trade.


----------



## Navalsnpr (8 Feb 2005)

PM Sent


----------



## Navalsnpr (8 Feb 2005)

We have a guy that just re-joined after a 3 year lapse and he only had to complete his QL5 Equipment Phase only.

Hopefully the PM I sent you will get you to the person that can give some assistance.

ATIS Tech is a good trade as well. There have been a few NE Techs and NWT's complete OT's to that trade over the past 5 years.


----------



## NavyShooter (8 Mar 2005)

Helped a guy join up a little while ago as a 283 (like myself) and he was out of trade for a while.

They ended up sending him back to school for a bit, but it's good to get a review like that.

Now, being out for a bit might affect bonuses that you might be elligible for.  Make sure you have transcripts of whatever training you've taken, and provide copies (do not surrender the originals) for the recruiting office.

HTH,

NavyShooter


----------

